# Trading out through II



## WDWLVR (Oct 7, 2008)

We've only done this once and it really wasn't a trade as we won an II stay.  That time we booked into Marriott's Ko Olina for a week (Friday to Friday) in a studio.  Loved it.  

We would like to go back to Ko Olina in early 2010 (based on not caring much for what DCL has offered in 2010).  This time I would love a one bedroom.  So for you experienced DVC'ers who have traded out a few questions:


When is the best time to put my request in?  We are looking at February or March 2010.

I should be able to borrow from 2010 points (we have an August use year) as the request most likely won't be filled until 2009 - correct?

Our last request was filled within 2 weeks (November for the following February) but we'd like a longer notice this time to allow for looking at flights better.  Realistically how good a change do we have to get a trade 6-12 months out?

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> We've only done this once and it really wasn't a trade as we won an II stay.  That time we booked into Marriott's Ko Olina for a week (Friday to Friday) in a studio.  Loved it.
> 
> We would like to go back to Ko Olina in early 2010 (based on not caring much for what DCL has offered in 2010).  This time I would love a one bedroom.  So for you experienced DVC'ers who have traded out a few questions:
> 
> ...


I own at DVC and Ko'Olina as well as other Marriott's.  The 1 BR is the best value trading DVC at 160 points or less and most people who deposit do lockoff so your chances are fairly good overall.  Feb and March are some of the highest times which will decrease your chances significantly though.  You normally need to be looking at least 13 months out for such an exchange, I'd put it in now if I were you.  You will be able to borrow from your 2010 UY given you're in your 2008 UY and the trade you're seeking is in your 2009 UY.  The earliest you could expect this is around 14 months out but realistically likely at 12 months or after, possibly much after.  I'd put your chances at about 50/50 if you start the search by 14 months out.


----------



## WDWLVR (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Dean!  Our plan is to book the 2009 Member Cruise (booking on 11/2) and then we'll put in the request.  I think we should be able to expand the timeframe to Feb - May which hopefully will help.


----------



## Dean (Oct 12, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> Thanks Dean!  Our plan is to book the 2009 Member Cruise (booking on 11/2) and then we'll put in the request.  I think we should be able to expand the timeframe to Feb - May which hopefully will help.


Late April and May will help immensely given that that is a much slower time than you originally stated.  Good luck.


----------



## WDWLVR (Nov 18, 2008)

Just started a search today with Member Services for a one bedroom any time between February 2010 and May 2010.  I really hope something comes through as we'd love to go back to Hawaii.

Dean - thanks for all your help!


----------



## Dean (Nov 18, 2008)

WDWLVR said:


> Just started a search today with Member Services for a one bedroom any time between February 2010 and May 2010.  I really hope something comes through as we'd love to go back to Hawaii.
> 
> Dean - thanks for all your help!


Glad to help, let us know how it goes.


----------

